# New toy



## JLeonard (Dec 2, 2020)

My wife said I can’t play with y’all any more. Your all a bad influence. LOL! Just had to buy me a new cooker. Got a Weber kettle 22 inch to do a little different cooking on. just another reason to read the forums.  you kettle cookers get ready for questions.


----------



## shoebe (Dec 2, 2020)

You just got the gateway grill to smokers. Enjoy


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2020)

Awesome.   Great grill and smoker


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 2, 2020)

I have a masterbuilt propane vault smoker. Been wanting to do some charcoal cooking. And learn a little fire management. 

 shoebe


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice kettle Jim!  Just wait until your wife tastes the food you make on it!

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 2, 2020)

Jim,
Congrats on your new acquisition.  
What's the maiden voyage going to be?


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 2, 2020)

Congrats on adding to the collection


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 2, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker
  my sons birthday is tomorrow. He wants a smoked meatloaf and hasselback potatoes. Thinking I might take a run at them.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 2, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> SecondHandSmoker
> my sons birthday is tomorrow. He wants a smoked meatloaf and hasselback potatoes. Thinking I might take a run at them.



Sounds perfect!
And Happy Birthday to your son. 
I take it he will be helping too.

Stuart


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 2, 2020)

There are $2000+ Grills out there,but you got to love the Classics! Have fun...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 2, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> There are $2000+ Grills out there



And a $2,000 + grill won't turn a lousy cook into a chef either!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2020)

Nice! Ever so versatile .
It's been a looong time since I've seen one that clean!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 2, 2020)

Jim,  you gotta update your signature now!


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 2, 2020)

Been using Weber Kettles for 25 years.  They cook great food.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 2, 2020)

I love my 22" kettle.  Been really thinking about the changing over to the 26" for more area when it using for indirect cooking.  Wife would be on my case if I had 2 kettles.  





motocrash said:


> ...
> It's been a looong time since I've seen one that clean!


My lid has so many dents from wind blowing it off the hook.  Quality product as the finish doesn't chip away from the dents.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 2, 2020)

Congrats on the new toy!  Can't wait to see some pics of cooks.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 2, 2020)

That’s a big boy toy if used properly enjoy!


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice Kettle Jim . You're gonna love it . 


Fueling Around said:


> Been really thinking about the changing over to the 26" for more area when it using for indirect cooking.


Had mine about a year . I love it . I only use it to cook / smoke indirect . Holds great temps .


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2020)

I have 2 of them myself & I bet you that more than 75% of the people on here either have or had one. They are a great cooker & there is a wide range of accessories that are available for them.
Al


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jim, thanks for the like, they are very appreciated.  Hope you get to use the new toy today.


----------



## Millberry (Dec 3, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> My wife said I can’t play with y’all any more. Your all a bad influence. LOL! Just had to buy me a new cooker. Got a Weber kettle 22 inch to do a little different cooking on. just another reason to read the forums.  you kettle cookers get ready for questions.
> View attachment 473423


----------



## Millberry (Dec 3, 2020)

Why a kettle cooker someone? It got to be more than just for grilling. Thx


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks Great, Jim!!!
The only Weber I have is the original "Smokey Joe".
I use it when I can, which isn't often enough.
I'm sure you'll do yours justice!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 3, 2020)

Millberry said:


> Why a kettle cooker someone? It got to be more than just for grilling. Thx


Lots  of guys on here turn out some killer smokes on them. And I got it to learn a different method of cooking From my propane smoker. Do a search for Weber kettle. You’ll see tons of great looking results.
Jim


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 3, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> My wife said I can’t play with y’all any more. Your all a bad influence. LOL! Just had to buy me a new cooker. Got a Weber kettle 22 inch to do a little different cooking on. just another reason to read the forums.  you kettle cookers get ready for questions.
> View attachment 473423


 I see you got your new toy inside and in living room... I tried to do the same thing when I bought my new motorcycle in the middle of the winter but I didn't get that far...


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 3, 2020)

Welcome to the Brotherhood of Kettle Heads Jim. Read up on 

 chopsaw
 posts - he's the grand poobah of Kettle smoking.

and remember:







Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 3, 2020)

Congrats on the new cooker Jim!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 3, 2020)

dernektambura
 LOL! I wanted a pic of it to post and the patio light is out.


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 3, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> dernektambura
> LOL! I wanted a pic of it to post and the patio light is out.


You're good...  wife put road block on front door while I was on second step wheeling bike in... you're good...


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 3, 2020)

Millberry said:


> Why a kettle cooker someone? It got to be more than just for grilling. Thx
> 
> 
> JLeonard said:
> ...


Kettles have more aftermarket accessories than any other outdoor cooking platform.
My offset cooking uses a box store grate that I cut in half.
Most of my outdoor cooking is charcoal grilling.  They are very efficient on charcoal, second to a Kamado 
I got my current unit off the curb, meaning a freebie.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice addition, but don’t think it will stop there. The other day my wife suggested that I just start up a junk yard for smoker/cookers. Lol can you believe that? After all these years of me slaving over hot coals to keep her and the kids fed. That’s all the thanks. You will enjoy it, at least for now.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 3, 2020)

SmokinEdge said:


> ...
> The other day my wife suggested ...


Your'e screwed.


----------



## Millberry (Dec 4, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Kettles have more aftermarket accessories than any other outdoor cooking platform.
> My offset cooking uses a box store grate that I cut in half.
> Most of my outdoor cooking is charcoal grilling.  They are very efficient on charcoal, second to a Kamado
> I got my current unit off the curb, meaning a freebie.


thanks--newbie just didn't understand..


----------



## Millberry (Dec 4, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Lots  of guys on here turn out some killer smokes on them. And I got it to learn a different method of cooking From my propane smoker. Do a search for Weber kettle. You’ll see tons of great looking results.
> Jim


OK--thank you


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 4, 2020)

SmokinEdge
 Yeah, I know its an addiction. My wife said we're gonna need a bigger patio. I told her when we get our forever home the patio is gonna be big enough I can have my present toys plus a offset. She said as long I'm cooking shes ok with it. I'm thinking she has resigned as cook and didn't tell me. LOL!
Jim


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice you will enjoy many great meals off that. I too as many on here do have a 22".

Warren


----------

